# Kräkeleien



## Scelsi8

Escribo por si me podéis echar una mano con la traducción de _Kräkeleien_

El contexto es el de la siguiente frase, una cita referida a la situación en Prusia (s.XIX):

_She noted, with dismay, a worsening of the political situation in 1844: the "daily prohibitions, the scribbling and grinding of the government and police from all sides"._

La cita es en origen del alemán, que reproduzco aquí: “täglich Verbote, *Kräkeleien der Regierung* und Polizei nach allen seiten hin”.

Entiendo que podríamos traducir _Kräkeleien _por "crepitaciones", de modo que la frase quedaría así:

Advirtió, consternada, el empeoramiento de la situación política en 1844: las «prohibiciones diarias, las crepitaciones del gobierno y la (presencia constante de la) policía por doquier»

Gracias de antemano


----------



## susanainboqueixon

El "Grimm" (1873) conoce el verbo "kräkeln": 2) _nd. rechthaberisch widersprechen, tadeln._
Así que traduciría "Kräkeleien" como "reprimendas".

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Scelsi8

Gracias, Susana.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No hay de que. Gracias a ti, aprendí una palabra.


----------



## Tonerl

Scelsi8 said:


> La cita es en origen del alemán, que reproduzco aquí: “täglich Verbote, *Krakeleien* der Regierung und Polizei nach allen *Seiten *hin”.


_*
Gekritzel 
Gekrakel
Krakeleien 
(Kritzelei, Schmiererei, kleckern, klecksen )*_
garabato

_*kritzeln *_
hacer garabatos


_*krakelige (Schrift)*_
_*lleno de garabatos 
garabatoso *_

_*Horch mal, hast du vielleicht die "Krakeleien" in der Toilette an die Wand geschmiert/geschrieben/
gekritzelt ? *_
Oye, ¿no serías tú la del letrero en el baño?

Saludos


----------



## Scelsi8

En ese caso, parece que se refiere más bien a "pintadas-protesta" sobre el gobierno, como las que vemos de vez en cuando hoy en día, del tipo "graffitties" en algunas paredes y bajos.

Mi duda: ¿¿La gente realizaba pintadas protesta sobre el gobierno en Prusia en 1844??

Me resulta curioso que lo hayan traducido al inglés como _scribbling and grinding_, que también tiene ese significado casi literal de "garabatos".


----------



## Tonerl

*Exactamente, esto se refiere a las "pintadas-protestas" sobre el gobierno, del tipo "graffitties" (garabatos, grinding, scribbling* ),por ejemplo en algunas de las estaciones (de ferrocarril) o pasos subterraneos de la ciudad (lleno de garabatos) !

*A ciencia cierta, esto no tiene nada qu ver con:*
rechthaberisch widersprechen, tadeln, por lo menos en tu caso !


----------



## Scelsi8

Gracias Toner!


----------



## bearded

Tonerl said:


> esto se refiere a las "pintadas-protestas" sobre el gobierno,


Müsste es dann nicht eher _Kräkeleien über/gegen die Regierung _heißen?  In meinen nichtmuttersprachlichen Ohren klingt ''Kräkeleien der Regierung'' nämlich wie ''Kr. von/seitens der Regierung'' - und erst recht nach ''täglich Verbote''... Irre ich mich?


----------



## Alemanita

La traducción que dio susana en el #2 es la correcta: *reprimendas, críticas*.

El texto trata del espíritu opresor que reinaba en aquel tiempo (1844):
_*Versuche auf allen deutschen Universitäten zu einem lebendigeren gemeinsamen Verkehr <werden>überall mit Karzer und Consilium <C. abeundi= Entlassung, Ausschluss) bestraft, täglich Verbote, Kräkeleien und Plackereien der Regierung und Polizei nach allen Seiten hin, nur nicht nach denen der oeffentlichen Sicherheit und Reinlichkeit. 
Fanny Hensel, geb. Mendelssohn, 1844*_
Fanny Hensel, geb. Mendelssohn

Siempre vale la pena informarse un poco más.
No tiene nada que ver con pintadas en las paredes.
No sé si la palabra 'Kräkeleien' es de origen hamburgués, berlinés o yidish.
Se entiende por el contexto.


----------

